# Laser sights



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

Practical? Probably not.

Super accurate? Probably.

Give me your thoughts. I have a couple diode and a single gas laser. Obviously the gas laser isn't going on the gun.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

My neighbor ... who introduced me to blowguns shot at about 4 meters in his house all the time with a laser sight. He was deadly at that distance. I tried his setup which was a .40 cal at longer ranges ... and it worked ok. But I do not think I was any more accurate than I would be without the laser.


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

I doubt if it would help much, because the trajectory of a blowgun dart is very ballistic, compared to a straight laser beam. I don't even think they work that good on firearms, at least not a distances beyond 10 yards. A laser sight might be OK if you are never going to shoot farther than 15-20 feet, or so. I think beyond that, it would be useless. I normally practice at 10 yards, up to 25 yards with my CS Magnum blowgun.

I tried one of those peep sights that go on the end of your blowgun, and found it to be useless as well, because of the required hold-over. You pretty much have to shoot instinctively with a blowgun.

I may be the wrong person to ask, because, even though I do use sights on my crossbow and compound bows, I build and shoot traditional bows as well, and I absolutely hate sights on a traditional stickbow, as well as any kind of attached quiver. I also hate the little quiver attachments on the barrel of a blowgun. They throw my aim off. My blowguns are stripped, except for the mouth piece and a muzzle cover when not in use.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Not practical what so ever. Allow yourself to learn to shoot naturally. Great accuracy can be obtained with the smart accuracy system located between your ears. You will learn the trajectory path and automatically make adjustments for various distances.


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

Define practical. The laser sight designed to be used with a blowgun, has a 3 cm focal point at 10 meters. The blowgun master level target I designed to be used for those consistently shooting 200 points or more has a 3 cm bulls-eye. It is not pin-point, just illuminating. To get a laster pointer capable of having a 1 mm dot at 10 meters would: 1st - be not affordable (military grade, several thousands of dollars) 2nd - be so hot it may burn a hole in the target (Light Amplified by Stimulated Emission of Radiation ... so concentrating the beam at that level for that distance will take more power) 3rd. Might be too heavy for a blowgun (more power = more batteries = more weight) 4th - (reference "Military") might be illegal for us "civies".


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmm. I don't know... The blowgun laser pointers I have used have given roughly a 1-2 mm point at even further distances than 10 meters.


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

Where and when did you get your laser pointer? If it can be that finely focused ... I want one! LOL I have three pointers, the blowgun, a red "business", a green "business" (just got it a few weeks ago), and all have the same focal point at 10 meters.

Hang up the "Master", step back 33 ft. (I'm 5'10", about 13 steps) Shine it on that bulls-eye. All of mine completely cover the 3 cm bulls-eye. That's the smallest I can focus down to at that distance. If there's a better one out there, I'd love to get it. Thanks.


----------

